# Interior Painting in Wilmington NC



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a commercial project we completed last month.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice project Tommy.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks great. I just subscribed to your channel


----------



## markwright247 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great! And congrats for the accomplishment.


----------



## beckya (Apr 18, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> This is a commercial project we completed last month.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ns-KlgSZx4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 good video, very informative


----------

